# إنشاء مصنع اسفنج



## شاكر الربيع (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أفكر بجدية في إنشاء مصنع اسفنج مبسط في البداية ومن ثم تطويره من خلال قرض حكومي بدون فوائد . كقبمة التكلفة مثلا وخلافه.
أرجو ممن لديه فائدة أن لايبخل علينا بها علما أن مقر المصنع سيكون في السعودية.


----------



## شاكر الربيع (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله القراء 20 والردود صفر 
فزعة من أهل التجربة ولإختصاص


----------



## شاكر الربيع (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كيم سول
شكرا على تفاعلك وأود أن أضيف بأن رغبتى في إفتتاح مصنع اسفنج أتت غن سابق خبرة في توزيعه.
ثانيا الإسفنج مستهلك بدرجة قوية جدا في الرياض جدة مكة المدينة نظرا لكثرة الشقق المفروشة.
مرة أخرى شكرا لك
بإمكان الإخوة المشاركة حتى في ذكر سلبيات مصنع الإسفنج ومشاكله حتى نستفيد جميعا من أهل الخبرة.
رأيكم يهمني جدا


----------



## mohadelmohr (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلبيات من وجهه نظرى :
ارتفاع أسعار الخامات مع كل زيادة فى أسعار البترول علما بأن معظم ان لم يكن كل الخامات مستوردة 
امكانية اشتعال حرائق بالمصنع وارده جداجداجدا لأن الإسفنج قد يشتعل ذاتيا بعد تحضيره ب 24 ساعه


----------



## شاكر الربيع (7 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي mohadelmohr
بارك الله فيك وشكرا علىمشاركتك
بالنسبة للحرائق أنا موجود في مدينه بها مصنع يصل عمره اكثر من 30 سنة ولم اسمع بحريق رئيسي.
بارك الله فيك وشكرا على تواجدك


----------



## المهندس 2627 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

والله انا بنظري انك ما تستعجل 

انتظر


----------



## شاكر الربيع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي المهندس
شكرا على زيارتك
انتظر ماذا ؟ او إلى متى.
فقط احتاج الى معلومات حتى اختار قراري الصحيح


----------



## شاكر الربيع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي المهندس
ولكنني اجمع معلومات ولم أبدأ فشاركنا في ذكر السلبيات والإيجابيات.
شاكرا مرورك


----------



## شاكر الربيع (13 أكتوبر 2008)

up please so i maybe get the info that i am looking for


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

you have to focus about what do you want sponge or paints i see you ignored the man how replyed that he have experience about paints or you are joking saudi , saudi


----------



## شاكر الربيع (13 أكتوبر 2008)

if u just see the subject 
u will know what is in my mind
thnks anyway


----------



## kuwaityeng (3 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

